# meca 2x event august 20th Jackson, OH



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

what: meca 2x event
when: August 20th 10am-4pm
where: Manpower Park downtown Jackson (or 134 broadway street if raining), OH 45640
who: YOU!!!


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Too bad I gotta work that day, or I'd be there.


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

less than a week away!


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

couple days away


----------

